# Motor Vehicle Stop Question



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

Just A Quick Question That I Would Like To Get Different Points Of View On.
If An Officer Or Trooper Stops A Vehicle And The Operator Is Legally Carrying A Concealed Hand Gun, Does The Officer Generally Want To Know, Or Would This Cause Un-needed Stress And Aggrivation To All Involved


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with wolfman. I want to know. I had a guy who did'nt tell me but I happened to notice the gun, tucked into his waistband, certainly changed the nature of the car stop. It just so happened we were looking for a similar type car which had been involved in several B&E's recently. This guy turned out to be a mall security guard.Of course if he had told me he had a gun first I would't have pulled him out at gun point and made him sh%t himself. If a person is legitimately carrying then he/she should absolutely inform the officer right away and do exactly what wolfman said. No clue why the mall security guard needs a weapon but this freak had one, along with his campaign hat and he also flashed his mall security badge.


----------



## NorwichAlum (Nov 5, 2005)

tomcats said:


> he also flashed his mall security badge.


:L: :L: :L:


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

He Would Want To Know. He May Also Give You Some Tips On Capitalization.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> He Would Want To Know. He May Also Give You Some Tips On Capitalization.


LMAO....yep, I agree. Give the LTC w/ the license and let the cop know u got a weapon on you. Saves a lot on embarassment, safety issues, unneeded stress, etc.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

In my area, so many people legally have firearms in their vehicle (whether it be concealed pistol, shotgun in the back, etc.) that it barely registers on my radar screen anymore...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

phuzz01 said:


> In my area, so many people legally have firearms in their vehicle (whether it be concealed pistol, shotgun in the back, etc.) that it barely registers on my radar screen anymore...


Check your PM, please.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Guess I'm the oddball, but I view it as un-needed stress if it's a simple traffic stop. If the person is going to be pulled out or he needs to reach near it for his ID etc., THEN I would say absolutely make it known.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

I believe you should absolutely, one-hundred percent of the time inform the officer that you are carrying. When asked for license and registration, try, "Officer, I have a valid LTC and I'm carrying concealed." My advice, avoid, "I've got a gun," or "I'm packing heat," since that will only escalate the stress level.

I would much rather the citizen tell me he's carrying, then to notice it or otherwise find out later.



> ...if it's a simple traffic stop...


No such thing. A traffic stop can go from "simple" to an OIS in a split second.


----------



## Banshees'Will (Feb 10, 2006)

The Wolfman is correct. 

All my intro's, MV or One or One usually start with "Do you have any guns, knives, missiles, anthrax, illegal drugs or alcohol on you or around you", then I'll let them know that I have my gun and knife on me, and that I kept the missile in the cruiser, the chief makes me carry them. It usually put the innocent at ease, and the "ALLEGED" start shaking like bunnies. 

I started my career in "Live Free or Die" were in my area they all carried, most told me. The ones who didn't tell me, and I later found lying, regretted not telling me from minute one. The charges that I came up with impressed the clerks, who would get mad about all the paperwork that they had to type. I then would write nasty grams to the town that issued the LTC. 

 I'm not a hardazz, but a guy has a couple of pops, no problem we'll tow the pick-up (yes they all had pick-ups) and come get the gun in the a.m.

 I found that if a person doesn't tell me, that makes' them nervous, and when the occupants are nervous, and I don't sense that, I should take that mall security job. So now they end up outside the car, obviously then charges started piling on. All that could have been avoided, with the truth and my simple "has a nice day" speech.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Banshees'Will said:


> "Do you have any guns, knives, missiles, anthrax, illegal drugs or alcohol on you or around you"


in '04 working for the Sox at Gate C I said that when searching people on the way in. Got a good reaction from most :grin:, though rather than missiles I said weapons of mass destruction


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

1. I use caution on all my traffic stops. My favorite is approaching from the passenger side because it catches them completely off guard.

2. If a guy has a LTC then there's a good chance he is not a threat to me. 
(again refer to #1 above)

3. If he says he is carrying fine, if not, no harm no foul.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

In FLA it's legal to have a firearm under your seat or in the glove box WITHOUT a license, so the 1st thing you always ask is "do you have a firearm in the vehicle?" I would always prefer the driver acknowledge the fact they have a gun in the vehicle prior to my asking!!


----------

